# Converting a Stumpknocker



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

JBonorden said:


>


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

Here is the trailer tongue and the cross beam I want to modify to a tilt. I have a pin to use but need a bracket of some sort without gettin on fabricated at a machine shop.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Chances are it would be less costly and easier to sell/trade the trailer for a tilt model. There is more to a tilt than adding a bracket to the cross member.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

AnimalAssassin said:


> Chances are it would be less costly and easier to sell/trade the trailer for a tilt model. There is more to a tilt than adding a bracket to the cross member.


Had a tilt on my other skiff. This one needs the bracket I asked about and weld the reinforce bracket at the y of the trailer. Then add a chain to limit the tilt and the pin to keep it down and this trailer will be a tilt. Just trying to stay out of a machine shop if possible. I have the welder to do some of the work, just dont have the cutting tools needed to fab an "L" bracket for the tilt pin. The rest I can do. Already have new bunks, axle, springs, and hubs installed.


----------



## MBdude (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a 2008 144 Stumpnocker with a 1993 25hp Johnson short shaft, your engine looks like a 20" shaft, it should be a 15", or short shaft, your engine will cause a lot of drag, slow the boat down.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

MBdude said:


> I have a 2008 144 Stumpnocker with a 1993 25hp Johnson short shaft, your engine looks like a 20" shaft, it should be a 15", or short shaft, your engine will cause a lot of drag, slow the boat down.


My engine does sit too low below the transom. Wanting to add a micro jack plate to the boat when finances allow it. The boat with the platform is not mine. It was one I used as an example for the poling platform. My boat is considerably older than 2008. It is a 1984 model and so is the motor, but I know how my dad cared for the boat and motor so I am not concerned about either one. Where the transom drops down in the photo with the platform, on my boat there is about a 3-4 inch rise in the transom. It requires a long shaft motor, but it could be raised some, hence the jack plate. Thanks for the comments. Do you have any knowledge about the storage boxes in the middle? Are they needed to support or brace the sides of the boat? I would like a wide open deck if it is possible.


----------



## MBdude (Oct 23, 2014)

JBonorden said:


> Do you have any knowledge about the storage boxes in the middle? Are they needed to support or brace the sides of the boat? I would like a wide open deck if it is possible.


On mine most definitely the storage boxes support/brace the sides of the boat, they are like bulkheads. The sides of the boat are very thin and I can see the boat sides do flex by the storage boxes, under certain sea conditions. I know because my custom made side console attached to one of the storage boxes moves under certain conditions. I would not cut them out. I walk on top of them, from the bow platform to coolers to the storage boxes to the back bench, I don't touch the floor, which is cluttered with tackle boxes, coolers and such when we go out two adults and a 10 year old. (190, 165, & 65lb)

Here's pictures of mine.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

MBdude said:


> On mine most definitely the storage boxes support/brace the sides of the boat, they are like bulkheads. The sides of the boat are very thin and I can see the boat sides do flex by the storage boxes, under certain sea conditions. I know because my custom made side console attached to one of the storage boxes moves under certain conditions. I would not cut them out. I walk on top of them, from the bow platform to coolers to the storage boxes to the back bench, I don't touch the floor, which is cluttered with tackle boxes, coolers and such when we go out two adults and a 10 year old. (190, 165, & 65lb)
> 
> Here's pictures of mine.
> oc


The layout of mine inside is very similar with the exceptions of the storage locker in the bow, trolling motor, and your center pedestal for a seat. That is the location in mine where I have a crack and noticed some water coming out. Have been letting the boat dry out and will start sanding the area to check for rotted wood. I had thought about removing the boxes and building a bench seat all the way across with the center part holding my gas tank. Tying to move some weight forward. My stern compartment wont hold the tank anymore. I added some knees when I replaced the transom 3 years ago. Will try and get some photos tomorrow. I also have some bottom repairs to make. Evidently my brother or nephew ran the boat up on the trailer fender and took out some large areas of glass. I did not know about this and used the boat a couple of times. I think that is where the water came from that I mentioned. I appreciate the info about the boxes and the support they give.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

from the photos you can see the rise in the transom and the need for a jack plate. Transom was replaced 4 years ago and knees added. The crack between the boxes was flexing and leaking water (about an ounce ) the last time I used the boat. That was 2 months ago. Have been trying to dry it out before going into the deck to check for rotten wood. Any suggestions on where to start would be appreciated. Inside or the bottom . I would also like to convert the boxes to a full bench seat to give another elvated fishing spot. I would move my portable gas tank to the middle section of that seat,

http
://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b584/jbonorden/Stumpnocker%203_zpsvimtq8mb.jpg


----------

